# Arabian colorful (chicken beriani) with photo



## :: Diva :: (Dec 11, 2008)

*Ingredients 

chicken breast cubes 
Lemon juice 
Minced onion *
* minced garlic 
Ginger 
Bharat ( spaices ) + cloves + salt + paper Ghar + cademon
Frying oil 
Cup of water 
Rice 
Saffron 
Green food color
Butter 
Pine fried and fried onion 



Way: 

 put the chicken cube in lemon juice for 
**30 - 60 minutes *​* 

Fry until chicken changes color and then cut Add onion + Vchin garlic + pieces of ginger so that the red color 

Add Hill + clove + a few spices + salt + paper Ghar 

Add cup water and cook chicken invited 10 minutes and then switch off your fire 

cook rice, (not the whole cooking) 

After rice processed Take aside 4 cups 

Add the oil, as another layer of rice was invited by then Add a layer of chicken and rice and above the chicken


melt saffron in hot water and then add 2 cups of  rice and a small spoon of butterlet it cook on smooth fire

do the same with the green food color

After when the food is ready serve it hot​​*​


----------



## deelady (Dec 11, 2008)

Sounds good Diva, thank you for sharing! I adore Arabic food!!
Question please....what is....*paper Ghar + cademon?*



*Welcome to the site by the way!!*


----------



## :: Diva :: (Dec 11, 2008)

thanks baby


well this food from india but in my country ( kuwait )
we have 2 many ways 2 cook it 

cardamom


















Bay Leaves





what kind of arabian food do u like
i can help u sweety


----------



## deelady (Dec 11, 2008)

Actually I would love a recipe for a good old style lebneh.....where you simmer a gallon of milk and add the yougurt culture. I like it very tart! 

and maybe a makluba recipe??

thank you so much!!


----------



## :: Diva :: (Dec 11, 2008)

oh so ur a fan of lebanon food 
ok deer i will add some recipes 
and i hope u like it


----------



## deelady (Dec 11, 2008)

well arent those dishes basically the same in several countries? Like Jordan, lebanon, ect.? Just with slight variations?


----------



## deelady (Dec 11, 2008)

Do you also have a nice leg of lamb dish from your region? Preferably one that is fall apart tender??


----------

